# When to start walking puppy



## Floydthemini (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a 10 week old mini and was wondering when I should start taking him for walks. Do I wait for his second lit in vaccinations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The usual advice is to wait for full immunity before taking your puppy anywhere that might be frequented by unvaccinated dogs, or anywhere there may be a risk of parvovirus - your vet will be able to tell you when it is safe, and what the risks are in your area. That doesn't mean you should not take him out - carry him and take a rug for him to sit on while you watch the world go by, visit friends with vaccinated dogs, go to a well-organised puppy class, and find all the opportunities you can for him to interact safely with people, dogs and the big wide world.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

My puppy arrives next month, i plan to roughly follow this exercise guidelines.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with fjm about taking the puppy places even before you start walking him. Those social experiences are very important. Once you start walking, try to avoid pounding the pavement and opt for grassy surfaces if possible and think along the lines of a couple of short walks as being better than a long forced march kind of walking.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

asuk said:


> My puppy arrives next month, i plan to roughly follow this exercise guidelines.


Aww, cute. Two little minipoo online friends


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't be scared to practice loose leash walking in the house and backyard, either, treating when your pup is in proper heel position until it is safe to take pup out. You don't need to be going down the street to "walk". Plus helps to build the habit in a less stimulating environment, especially if your pup is excitable or over-friendly. 

You want to avoid high traffic areas frequented by other dogs with unknown vaccine status as much as possible until your pup is fully vaccinated. And as fjm said, it is very important to still take them out - just take precautions to protect their health. Personally, I took my pup to a local green house when she was 14 weeks (2 sets of vaccines done, waiting on third), knowing dog traffic there is very low, but it still gave her a stimulating environment to explore. Vehicles in the parking lot, people moving around, carts clanging, etc. 

For excercise purposes: We walk around the backyard in circles, zigzags, backwards and all over practicing and still do despite being fully vaccinated and it being safe to walk down the street. 

For socializing purposes: doggy dates with known dogs and/or a carefully organized puppy class are great. Where we live (country) - no one walks their dogs - so we can't rely on walks for socialization. 

Our puppy class instructor introduced us to some basic rally obedience patterns with several sits (halts) and different number of steps in-between halts that have been really great and fun to work on while we are walking around the yard. Pup gets exercise as well as mental stimulation - what a win-win!


----------

